# AR-15 vs. Bolt Action predator hunting



## TexasHunter88 (Aug 29, 2010)

hello I'm an avid coyote hunter (more for the removal than fur) but now I'm interested in taking furs. I was wondering what your thoughts are on using .204 vs .22-250 caliber. Also in your opinion would you consider an AR-15 or bolt action? I've only used an AR-15 for whitetails and only at a 300yrd range are they accurate without customizing? Choosing new rifles is such a tough one everytime. Any thoughts or information would be helful!

Thanks Folks, 
Gaston 
:sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gaston, do a little search on the site, there are a few threads discussing the .204 vs X for yotes and such. The AR is going to be just fine, but your average person can't shoot much more than 300yds with any accuracy any way. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

About the only drawback to using an AR is lugging the thing around.While the .204 is a nice cartridge between the two I would go with the 22-250.What cal is your AR?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You dont say where your from, but AR platforms can have some issues in cold weather. Ive seen more than a few reduced to a single shot in cold weather. If your calling in northern climates, this could be a deal breaker. They can be very accurate (and with some extra investment, can be extremely accurate). However, the reliability issue is always there.

As for caliber, theres a reason the .22-250 is the varmint caliber all others are compared to. :thumb:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If your loads are good, using the correct powder, your rifle is clean, and lubed with good oil not grease an AR is very reliable in the winter. Using the wrong powder, having a very dirty rifle, or using the wrong lube will stop a 15 from running. Other than that they should run like no tomorrow. When I go out I almost always have a AR15 with me. The only time I do not is when I want the extreme range of the bigger rifles. Other than that the main reason I carry a 15 is it goes bang every time I pull the trigger.

Chuck Norris has never been in a fight, ever. Do you call one roundhouse kick to the face a fight?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

People said:


> If your loads are good, using the correct powder, your rifle is clean, and lubed with good oil not grease an AR is very reliable in the winter. Using the wrong powder, having a very dirty rifle, or using the wrong lube will stop a 15 from running. Other than that they should run like no tomorrow.


Very well put. I have two AR's and have not had a hiccup with either one of them, and even in cold weather.

Larry


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

one thing that kind of sucks about an AR if you're a reloader is finding the brass in the snow. An AR tends to really throw brass, so if you're not using a bag, you'll be looking all over. With a bolt you can limit the throw of the brass. That's probably the only down fall. Wait here's another one. People with AR's tend to just keep pulling the trigger, which is a waste of ammo and if you haven't hit a coyote with the first round, your chances have just gone down hill. I had several groups of Wisconsin hunters in my area with AR's last winter and all they knew how to do was pull the trigger, between the 4 of them they went through about 40 round or more at a coyote and I left the area because I was so ******. Coyote was still running the last time I saw it.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Xdeano you brought up a good point. I do not even think about any more because it is second nature. I have some netting I put around the action of my rifle to catch the brass. That allows me to catch all of my brass. Your story grinds my gears also. Just because you have a semi does not mean you just pull the trigger like you are jerking something else. You have to treat a semi the same as any other rifle you aim and squeeze the trigger, if you miss let off until the trigger resets and then correct your aim and squeeze. Remember to keep your cool. The rifle does everything for you but aiming. So just aim and work the trigger if you do not aim you will not hit what you want.

One of the other things I do is keep brass that is safe to shoot one more time then load it for coyotes and when I fire it just let it lay.

There are two types of people in the world... people that suck, and Chuck Norris.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

People said:


> Just because you have a semi does not mean you just pull the trigger like you are jerking something else. You have to treat a semi the same as any other rifle you aim and squeeze the trigger, if you miss let off until the trigger resets and then correct your aim and squeeze. Remember to keep your cool.


Tell that to 90% of the AR shooters out there. :rollin:

"I shoot an AR because I have 19 quick follow up shots" seems to be their mantra.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to have a AR and I didn't get any more coyotes because of the "fast follow up" if you concentrate at the shot at hand and not the next one you will do better. It takes alot of decipline to use quality not quanity when shooting an AR. Although it is alot of fun from time to time. There are a some situations where the AR is a better but they are few and far between. good bolt gun is HARD to beat.

22-250 all the way!!! :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

barebackjack it must have been a real long time since you have shot a AR-15 or your mag must suck. There are 29 little brothers just itching to go down range not 19. 

I would like to know what the stats are on semi shooters and how they spend their ammo. The reason I ask is last deer season I was on the side of a tall hill just watching what was out there and to make sure hunters were staying on their side of the fence. I watched two idiots pump out a bunch of ammo one with a pump rifle and the other had a bolt. They each had to switch out mags and they were still shooting when the deer was so far out of range one could argue there would be a 0.0% chance of hitting it.

This deer did stop within range of my rifle but on the other side of a hill to the other guys. I did not see any hits on the deer at all.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I must say that over the years I have settled on the simplicity and reliability of a good bolt gun. I also like to run my trigger a bit lighter than I feel would be prudent in an auto. I do believe that the average guy will still take too much confidence in knowing that he has a full clip. Not everyone will, but I watched my uncle do it for years. He finally confessed that he didn't concentrate nearly as well when he knew he wasn't limited to a few rounds.
A bolt gun also affords higher accuracy potential due in part to the option of tighter tolerances. I use terms like "potential" and "option" because not all bolt guns will fall into this category, but you can run things tighter when you want to build a gun and some factory guns come pretty true. I will refrain from saying that all bolts are more accurate than all autos, it's just not true. I have seen some match quality ar's that shot plenty well enough for the range and power of the .223 round (1/2 moa) in the prairie dog fields and calling stands. For the type of hunting I do, a bolt action rifle gives me more of what I need. For a hunter who frequently deals with hard chargers in brushy country, an auto or even a shotgun is going to be better suited for such work.


----------

